# Me and Flo Lamping in my car



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres a photo of me and my best hunting dog Flo lamping out of my car, my grandson Jack took it , cheers jeff


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

She looks ready to tackle something. Nice ride too.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

volkswagen beetle


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like it should get you some good mileage there... not much trunk space though!


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

VROOOM....VROOOM.......BEEP........BEEP...........


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

For a second I was like wait a minute, You take the progressive girl with you while lamping? hahaha


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

HA HA lovely! Flo looks beautiful mate!


----------

